# Non mi piace lo sport e non <lo faccio>



## Snowgum

Buongiorno a tutti!

Parlando dello sport direi:

"Non mi piace lo sport e non lo faccio."

o

"Non mi piace lo sport e non gli gioco." ?

Grazie in anticipio.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Snowgum,
stai parlando dello sport in generale o di uno sport in particolare? 

"Non mi piace lo sport e non *ne* faccio."

"Non mi piace *il calcio* e non *ci* gioco."


----------



## Snowgum

Grazie stella maris,

Sto parlando dello sport in generale.


----------



## Necsus

Il verbo corretto in realtà sarebbe _praticare_, e devo dire che capita di sentirlo usare abbastanza spesso anche nel linguaggio colloquiale.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Concordo con Necsus, però usando "praticare" dovremmo più correttamente dire:

"Non mi piace lo sport e non *ne pratico nessuno*."


----------



## ohbice

Ah, mi cogli impreparato. Confesso che avrei detto "non mi piace lo sport e non lo pratico".
p


----------



## lorenzos

Mi trovo impreparato anch'io, confesso che non avrei detto 
"Non mi piace *il calcio e non ci gioco."
*ma 
"Non mi piace *il calcio e non lo gioco."
*oppure
"Non mi piace *Luigi e non ci gioco."*


----------



## stella_maris_74

lorenzos said:


> Mi trovo impreparato anch'io, confesso che non avrei detto
> "Non mi piace *il calcio e non ci gioco."
> *ma
> "Non mi piace *il calcio e non lo gioco."
> *oppure
> "Non mi piace *Luigi e non ci gioco."*



Cioè tu dici "gioco *il* calcio" e non "gioco *a* calcio"? 
_Giocare _con questo significato (cioè seguito dal nome del gioco o dello sport) è intransitivo e regge quindi il complemento indiretto, come qualsiasi dizionario può confermarti.


----------



## Snowgum

Allora ...

Non mi piace lo sport e non ne pratico nessuno. ('nessuno' in questo caso funziona come 'affatto'?)

Potrei dire anche:
Non mi piace lo sport e non ne pratico affatto. ?

Grazie


----------



## lorenzos

stella_maris_74 said:


> Cioè tu dici "gioco *il* calcio" e non "gioco *a* calcio"?


Io giuoco a scacchi, ma  sono in tanti a giocare il calcio, non solo le migliaia di pischelli che invece di studiare la grammatica scrivono su internet:

Edoardo Pittalis - 2002 - ‎
Valentino Mazzola un milanese arruolato nella Regia Marina. Si presenta a Venezia palleggiando scalzo, in quel campo dove sembra di *giocare il calcio* 

Gian Paolo Ormezzano - 1997 - ‎
OLANDESE Modo di *giocare il calcio* a tutto campo, senza riguardo per i propri muscoli, i propri polmoni e anche il proprio ruolo

Gianni Brera - 1998 
A *giocare il calcio* e il cricket, in quegli anni di scarsa grazia, erano soltanto i sudditi di Sua Maestà Britannica

Paolo Pastori - 1997 
Il primo papa Medici fa *giocare il calcio* a Roma, in Vaticano. 

Giampaolo Dossena - 1999 - ‎
Si conoscono vari modi improvvisati e dilettanteschi con cui si può *giocare il calcio* normale. 

Ci sono anche le "fonti autorevoli":

Nuova antologia - Volume 324 - Pagina 145
Carlo pensava ai compagni che andavano a sentire le canzonettiste o a *giocare il calcio*, al campo, e l'indomani avrebbero raccontato mirabilia.

La Rassegna della letteratura italiana - Volumi 15-16 - Pagina 213 1907 
Di un impedimento metereologico, per causa del quale l'anno 1031 non s'era potuto *giocare il Calcio* in piazza Santa Croce, durante il carnevale

Uno sguardo al di fuori del  mondo rotondolatrico ci dà
Chitarrella - 1960 -
Regole per giocare il mediatore, il tressette, la primiera, l'asino, il mercante, la zecchinetta e la briscola, con aggiunte per giocare lo scopone.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Vabbè Lorenzos, grazie per la consueta rassegna stampa "pro domo tua", che come al solito non prova nulla se non che in qualche caso, qualche tizio da qualche parte a partire dal 1907 (!) in poi ha guarda caso scritto così come tu scriveresti.

Se non ti spiace, nel caso specifico io continuo a preferire il Treccani, e a consigliarlo come fonte affidabile anche agli amici stranieri.



Snowgum said:


> Allora ...
> 
> Non mi piace lo sport e non ne pratico nessuno. ('nessuno' in questo caso funziona come 'affatto'?)
> 
> Potrei dire anche:
> Non mi piace lo sport e non ne pratico affatto. ?
> 
> Grazie



Ciao Snowgum,
"Non mi piace lo sport e non ne pratico affatto." non mi suona scorretto, ma per qualche motivo neanche pienamente idiomatico.


----------



## bearded

Per quello che vale, concordo con Stella.  L'unico punto di parziale mio disaccordo è questo:
a me sembra giusto
_Non mi piace lo sport e non lo pratico _(intendo 'sport' come nome collettivo), come dice oh,bice
oppure
_Non mi piacciono gli sport e non ne pratico nessuno (_i singoli sport, le specialità sportive).


----------



## Necsus

I miei contributi alla discussione, che nel frattempo è andata avanti. Forse. 
Sicuramente nel linguaggio quotidiano molto difficilmente sentiremo qualcuno dire "gioco il calcio", come "non mi piace il calcio e non lo gioco", sentiremo invece "gioco a calcio" e "non mi piace il calcio e non ci gioco".
"Non mi piace lo sport e non ne pratico affatto" direi che non è equivalente a "Non mi _piacciono_ _gli _sport e non ne pratico nessuno" (concordo con bearded sul plurale), perché 'affatto' diventa una specifica ridondante di cui non c'è bisogno con lo sport al singolare: se non lo pratico, non lo pratico.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Bearded, Necsus, avete sicuramente ragione e anzi avete messo il dito su ciò che non mi suonava ma che non riuscivo ad afferrare 
Inconsciamente sentivo _sport _già come plurale (in quanto nome collettivo) nel primo esempio e per questo mi veniva spontaneo aggiungere il partitivo _ne,_ andando più a senso che a stretto rigor di grammatica.


----------



## Snowgum

Allora, va bene dire:

"Non mi piace lo sport e non lo pratico." ?

Grazie Stella, Necsus e Bearded per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## bearded

Snowgum said:


> Allora, va bene dire:
> "Non mi piace lo sport e non lo pratico." ?
> Grazie Stella, Necsus e Bearded per il vostro aiuto!


Prego, per me è stato un piacere.


----------



## Necsus

Snowgum said:


> Allora, va bene dire:
> "Non mi piace lo sport e non lo pratico." ?
> Grazie Stella, Necsus e Bearded per il vostro aiuto!


Sì, anche se personalmente preferirei usare la versione plurale + nessuno.
Prego.


----------



## dragonseven

Io direi:
"Non mi piace quello sport e non lo pratico (affatto).", con "affatto" risulta avere effetto rafforzativo;
"Non mi piace lo sport e non ne pratico (affatto) nessuno.", con "affatto", prima o dopo "nessuno", è d'uso colloquiale;
"Non mi piacciono gli sport e non ne pratico (affatto) nessuno.", con "affatto", prima o dopo "nessuno", è d'uso colloquiale.


----------



## Königskind

stella_maris_74 said:


> "Non mi piace *il calcio* e non *ci* gioco."



Perché dici "non* ci* gioco" anziché "non _lo_ gioco"?????


----------



## cuore romano

Perché si dice _giocare *a *calcio_. E la preposizione *a* (ed altre pure) la puoi sostituire con *ci*.

Sei stato al mare? - Sì, sono stato *al mare*. ---> Sì, *ci* sono stato.

Pensi alle tue vacanze? - Sì, penso sempre *alle mie vacanze*. ---> Sì, *ci* penso sempre.


----------



## dragonseven

Snowgum said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Parlando dello sport direi:
> 
> "Non mi piace lo sport e non lo faccio."
> 
> o
> 
> "Non mi piace lo sport e non gli gioco." ?
> 
> Grazie in anticipio.


 Ciao Snowgum. 
Scusami se non l'ho fatto prima, vedo di rimediare ora con quanto segue. 
La prima frase che hai scritto va bene, non ha nulla di sbagliato.
La seconda è scorretta, ma per capirlo bisogna distinguere due fattori, quello grammaticale e quello dato dal significato di "gioco" e "sport".
Il primo fattore, quello grammaticale, tratta del pronome "gli" che è comunque errato, lo puoi sostituire con "ci/vi" o "lo". _Ci_ e _vi_ stanno per "a ciò / a questa cosa" e vanno bene davanti al verbo _giocare_; mentre _lo_ sta per "ciò / questa cosa" e va bene davanti al verbo _fare_ e _praticare_.
Il secondo fattore riguarda il significato di _sport_ nella tua frase, poiché in italiano non tutti gli sport si giocano, ma piuttosto si praticano o si fanno.
 In generale, gli _sport_ che si _giocano_ (ma si può dire anche che si _praticano_ o _fanno_) sono quelli aventi una palla o qualcosa del genere per protagonista, o, se sono a livello sportivo, quelli che noi definiamo 'giochi in scatola' tra i quali si inseriscono anche quelli 'a scacchiera' e quelli 'a carte'; gli _sport_ che non fanno parte delle categorie appena definite non si _giocano, _ma si _praticano_ o _fanno_ come quelli atletici ad esempio. In italiano non _gioco a(l) sollevamento pesi/podismo/nuoto/lancio del disco o peso o giavellotto_, bensì _pratico / faccio (il) sollevamento pesi/podismo/nuoto/lancio del disco o peso o giavellotto._


----------

